# HOTV RMT Customs arrives at GreenRun Speedway



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Good evening race fans James T. Jet here for HOTV with a news report. 

This evening Aurora Cannon caught RMT Customs form Clarksville, TN arriving at GreenRun Speedway. 
RMT Customs is a long time sponsor at GreenRun Speedway events.





 
That’s it for this evenings report Goodnight and God Bless


----------

